

HARO vs. PrManna (out of control lawyers) - chris100
http://blog.fairsoftware.net/2010/03/01/haro-vs-prmanna-out-of-control-lawyers/

======
dustingetz
" _The point: anyone with money can sue anyone else who has less money and put
them out of business. It doesn’t matter whether you have a case or not_ "

yeah, um, duh. this is why companies invest in lawyers and lobbyists in
addition to investing in value-add activities:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regulatory_capitalism>

PG talks about this: " _no one will sue you for patent infringement till you
have money, and once you have money, people will sue you whether they have
grounds to or not. So I advise fatalism. Don't waste your time worrying about
patent infringement. You're probably violating a patent every time you tie
your shoelaces. At the start, at least, just worry about making something
great and getting lots of users. If you grow to the point where anyone
considers you worth attacking, you're doing well._ "
<http://www.paulgraham.com/softwarepatents.html>

------
ryanwaggoner
I'm the guy behind PRManna who got the C&D from HARO. If anyone is interested
in this whole debacle, I posted about it Friday on HN:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1154159>

